# Standard Poodle Breeders in Ontario, CA



## Kitkatzy (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello, I am looking for standard poodle breeders in the Ontario, Canada area. The puppy would be a prospective service dog. Unfortunately my current service dog is retiring (but will remain as my loving pet). I have a trainer who is assisting me throughout the entire process, and they’ve recommended that I reach out here because many of you are poodle experts and know a lot about the many breeders out there. While I’ve been doing a lot of research on the different health testing, titles, and red flags, I’m new to this and want to make sure I make the best possible choice, so I could definitely use the extra help if anybody is willing! As a side note, I have difficulty traveling due to my disability, so if the breeder is out of radius, I would prefer if there were options for the puppy to come to me. Thank you so much for your help and I look forward to doing more research and maybe finding my future service pup.


----------



## carlymay (Dec 18, 2019)

Arreau Standard Poodles is a great breeder and highly recommended on this site!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome
This link has a lot of resources as well as an ongoing compilation of breeders recommended by PF members thru the years.
Read thru the health resources particularly and when you scroll down to the Canadian breeder listings, look thru the multi province and Poodle Clubs for your region also for breeder referrals.

I also wouldn't rule out the northern US midwest for possibilities.

We also have a service dog forum in the Training area but it;s intended to be more for service questions.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

